# Set mistakes



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

This is my 1st year trapping here in Alaska and needless to say I'm learning A LOT! So far I've only set 330s for lynx and have harvested one.










Yesterday's goof up is so dumb it's humorous.

Found a narrow frozen creek that is being frequented by a lynx, a couple times since the last snow.










So decided to throw up a conibear under a snow ledge with half a snowshoe hare for bait. A little bit of Gusto and some Cat Passion for scent. I've made it a habit to take a photo of my sets for future reference. I get home and look at the photo and see this.... zoom in...










HA! Luckily this set is only a couple miles from my house so I'll head out this morning to fix it.

Figured it'd be a good learning opportunity for others.

What mistakes have you guys made on your sets?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on the Lynx...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck on your line, looks like your missing a glove and a black case. I thought at first or still....... the safeties are still on your springs????

congrats on your lynx and welcome to P.T.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Besides leaving your gear behind, I would have made my set just in the treeline where the tracks go in at the base of a tree. Your set - blowing snow would fill that in fast, bait is to close to the front, to open on the sides, the bit of snow overhanging is a perfect perch for a raven to land on which would break off and cover your set, any birds will find that fast. Good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What hassell said... But, he already has beginners luck hassell and probably will catch one there...


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Excellent ideas Hassel. Thanks for that! We don't really get much for wind in interior Alaska but I didn't think of a raven landing on it.. I was attempting to use the overhanging snow to my advantage so my set wouldn't get snowed on. Pffft live and learn. 

The glove and bait case were picked up after photo.

Yes I left my safety's on. So ridiculous it's funny.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

haha, I hear ya I am new at this myself......have walked away with safeties still on, didn't get too far before thinking about it. stick around you'll learn more commonsense things about trapping/hunting from these guy's than you could ever think of!!!!

I was thinking, setting right on the trail with a few guide sticks and a deadfall to make that cat go under and through the set, that's an awesome pic. Mr. Hassell is spot on follow those tracks surely they go by a great set location in the trees!!

good luck remember pic heavy...


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

jimmy shutt said:


> I was thinking, setting right on the trail with a few guide sticks and a deadfall to make that cat go under and through the set


I contemplated doing exactly that but was worried it'd stand out like a sore thumb and turn Mr. Kitty the other direction.

I went with this....










I did follow along side the tracks for a couple hundred yards and they split. I'm liking this funneled area, for the time being anyway...

If this doesn't pan out i'll try out a snare with guide sticks.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

looks like fur in the morning, like Mr. Hassell stated the bait is too forward "if that white behind triggers is the bait" I would be inclined to stick my hand in to get bait instead of my head....just me...good luck!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With the bait forward any prey birds will also spot it so you might have one of them in the trap, feather on a string or more ( if allowed ) close the set area also helps as they hunt by site. Is the trap anchored with anything ? as it looks like it could fall over, are the jaws clear of everything or obstructions when it goes off? Just pointing out a few things.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks once again. All input is well received!

It's actually sitting quite securely with sticks thru the springs just beneath the snow. It's wayyy too warm here so the snow is quite firm. I also have it attached to a drag pole.

This is only the 2nd set that I have not used a grouse wing as an attractor. Due to the direction the lynx will travel he'll be facing the set.. looking back now, I probably should use one anyway.

The set I caught my lynx in had a similar trail set up, used no attractor. Thought I could get away with it again as I'm already running low on wings lol

I appreciate the input and congrats from everyone!

Future posters feel free to add mistakes you've made and learned from. Or even a "how's this set look" photo... as that was my intention for this thread.

Good luck on the line all!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was sure you had a drag, doesn't have to be a wing or feather, anything that flutters in the breeze. How is the hare population this year, if heavy tracked area's make a set there also.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a beaver set mistake yesterday. Didn't get the trap all the way to the bottom of the run and he smacked it right into a clump of weeds. I thought I had a heavy beaver until I pulled up all that junk from the bottom of the pond.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

jonbnks, sounds like you brought home a little salad for dinner.......


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

After some much needed snow, albeit only a few inches, I found these lynx tracks, made at different times, figured it'd be a good spot to set my first set of the season. 









This 330 is set appx 10ft off trail. I failed to bring my choice of attractor when I made this set(I like using cd's). Not a big deal, I thought, I'll just put it up on 1st check. 









1st check, 24 hours later. These fresh tracks were a mere 10-12 feet from my conibear. 









Those 4 footprints were spread apart by at least 4 ft aka big kitty.

I also chose 'cat passion' as my lure initially, 1st time using it, didn't seem to have a very strong scent. Today I freshened it up with 'spicy ak purrrfect'... Stanky stuff!! I also added my attractor. 









So... mistakes I made.. don't forget attractor when targeting lynx and use a stronger scent. 
It was one of those reason that Mr. Kitty didn't find said trap.

This lynx frequented the area 3 times within 72 hours. I found a couple potential choke points(pun intended) in his trail and will attempt my 1st ever blind sets next time I get out to the woods.

This is fun.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Lesson learned. Don't place traps where they can be seen by others... they'll throw a log into your legally set 330.










Some people's kids.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lesson learned, move into the treeline, say 12 - 20 ft at the beginning and make your sets parallel to the walking trail, they will have to get off the trail in order to follow your tracks, I've always used cubby sets at the base of trees which are well hidden and harder to find and have better success.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

hassell said:


> Lesson learned, move into the treeline, say 12 - 20 ft at the beginning and make your sets parallel to the walking trail, they will have to get off the trail in order to follow your tracks, I've always used cubby sets at the base of trees which are well hidden and harder to find and have better success.


Appreciate that and will do.

In my 2nd year and learning has part of the fun of trapping. This lesson was quite frustrating though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A properly placed and hidden claymore "trap" will alleviate you of nuisance hikers. A permit may be required !


----------

